# Ryanair new baggage rules



## Bronte (21 May 2007)

I booked flights with Ryanair back in February.  I'm very careful of their terms and conditions.  Party of 5, 1 infant.  Paid for four bags.  We know it's 15 K max per bag and we can't put 20 in one bag and 10 another.  But we're certain we booked the bags under only one person (as was allowed then) but now it looks like Ryanair have changed the rules and even though we are a group the person with the bags is allowed bring 4 bags and the total of the 4 cannot be great than 15 kilos.  Is this correct?  I've read their new 'small print' several times today but I'm just not sure.  The reservation print out is no good as it lists our names and then it's printed "1 baggage item" 4 times - not linked to the names.  Anyone any advice on this.  

This is from the email as versus the reservation print out:
"The checked baggage allowance is 15kg per person (no infant allowance).
No pooling/sharing of baggage allowances is permitted, even for
passengers travelling together on the same reservation." which doesn't help me either.

We had the 20 kilo allowance in the past and they changed it to 15 and they then had to check in the computer at checkin when we originally had booked to see if we were allowed 20 or 15.  I wish they wrote all the rules for that particular booking on the printouts especially as they change the rules so often. 

I know there are loads of previous threads in relation to Ryanair but it's uptodate info I need. Thanks


----------



## jrewing (21 May 2007)

If you booked 4 bags under one name, that person can carry 15 kg split in 4 bags. It does not allow you to carry 4 x 15 kg.


----------



## Bronte (29 May 2007)

Got through with the bags ok as hubby had booked them under separate names.  Sensible him.  Dublin airport was unreal.  Could hardly get in the door for all the crowds and people travelling in opposite directions with no order.  Bedlam also with the checkin queue, but had time to weight the bags at an empty check in and unloaded excess into empty bags we'd brought with us.  Got through with one bag at 15.9 and other at 16.3.  I think the guy had no interest in the weights.  Queue for scanners hugh but as we had buggy they put us through the fast track - one advantage of kids!  Also we got on just after the priority people as a kind Irish worker allowed us to.  Sometimes it's good to be at home.  Also hubby and baby got 3 seats.  He sat in aisle and put baby in next seat and NOBDOY would be foolish enough to sit there!    We're not seeking an advantage but she was fine on the outward flight and definatly not fine coming back and don't need to subject other people to that (making noise - not crying - and climbing all over.  Due to the chaos at the airport and walking for miles I missed a shop to buy her something to eat and she was hungry.


----------



## Guest127 (29 May 2007)

just back from fuerteventura with ryanair. agree with the queues at dublin airport. absolute nightmare. and then the queue for security. and then the 10 min walk to pier A. Result = priority boarding ( one passenger) was a total waste of money. got on board the aircraft at approx 5.45am for a 6am flight. the aircraft was almost empty. by 6.15 it was almost full. assume approx 140 of the passengers were still in the queues at the airport. IMO priority boarding is a total waste of money at Dublin as unless you don't have to a partner with luggage to checkin you wont clear the desks/security in time to avail of the pb call. ( we were in the queue at the airport at 4.25am for the 6am flight so it wasn't as though we were mad late) know of one passenger due out last Tuesday who was in the wrong queue and missed his flight and was charged €105 x2 for a Thursday flight. We were in the Poznan queue for a few mins ourselves before we copped on that after it 'snuck' around the corner it wasn't the correct queue. biggest joke was an English lady doing a survey for Fuerte airport ie toilets/number/conditions, queue for checkin, friendliness of staff, facilities, ventilation, signs etc etc. Dublin Airport is a kip but it's what we are stuck with, unfortunately.


----------



## IsleOfMan (30 May 2007)

I was at the airport at 4 a.m. recently and had to use the toilets upstairs between McDonalds and O'Briens. It was obvious that this toilet had not been cleaned in a very long time. They were so dirty I was almost afraid to touch the toilet flusher, taps and door handles. With so many people using the airport there should be round the clock cleaning of the public areas.


----------



## Bronte (30 May 2007)

Same thing happened to us Cuchulainn in relation to the queue for check in at Dublin.  We were first in a snakelike queue but I went to the top to double check and we were actually in the wrong queue.  One could easily miss a flight with this if you're not careful. Also at boarding a lady in a wheelchair had to wait for the priority people to go on board first which I think is disgraceful.  Some people with the yellow priority didn't realise there were 2 queues and were at the back of the ordinary queue.  I think they thought they would be called first or something but it was impossible for them to get up.  In Brussels Charleroi it was 2 completely separate doors and therefore was much more orderly.


----------



## Sunny (30 May 2007)

Just out of interest, why does anyone pay for priority boarding? I always considered it to be a money making scam. What everyone needs to do is get on the flight, if they can't find seats together start negotiating with other passengers to work something out, delay flight departure and force Ryanair to introduce assigned seating if they want their flights to leave on time!!


----------



## tosullivan (30 May 2007)

I'm flying out on Monday from Dublin from Ryanair and I'm trying to figure out how many bags I pre-booked for the flight.

Any of the emails I received from Ryanair don't specify.

How do I find out?

I'm sure I booked 3 under 3 separate passengers, but can't remember


----------



## tosullivan (30 May 2007)

just had a quick look at Ryanair site and I was able to put in my confirmation number with credit card to view my booking

I have 3 bags but I was only charged €27 to book them in.  Thats €4.50 per bag each way.

Is it cheaper when you book them in at the time of reservation?
I booked the flights back in Oct


----------



## tosullivan (30 May 2007)

I've just checked my new American Tourister suitcase I brought back from the states that I planned on using next week and it weighs 8kg empty  

These new rules are not good for families travelling which I particularly bought this suitcase for as it is strong and will take a lot of our stuff


----------



## IsleOfMan (31 May 2007)

tosullivan said:


> I've just checked my new American Tourister suitcase I brought back from the states that I planned on using next week and it weighs 8kg empty
> 
> These new rules are not good for families travelling which I particularly bought this suitcase for as it is strong and will take a lot of our stuff


 
I think that cheap lightweight almost disposable suitcases is the way to go. I purchased a €12 suitcase in Spain in January, suitable for carry on board with wheels and handle to pull, lots of little pockets etc.  Still looks good after 8 flights. Weighs about 2kgs. Priced similar in different countries but Spain was the cheapest.


----------



## Bronte (31 May 2007)

Cheapest bag is only way to go, unlikely anything will be stolen from it.  Never put a lock on your bag it only attracts thieves. 

Tosullivan: the bags are listed on the printed out webpage only, not the email confirmation.  Note that the way the prices are organised on this page is completely different to the way it's on the email.  I've just looked at the last flights we purchased in Feb and the price then was 9 Euro return per bag of 15Kilo and going up in March.  On the web page it doesn't match the bags to the passenger it just says 1 bag four times for us so what I did was I rang them up last week to double check was my booking per person.  Couldn't get past the 'press the button' stage so hit the button for sales - no problem getting through then - just think like Mr. O'L. 

His latest wheeze is 'if you find it cheaper elsewhere' laughed at all the rules in connection with same.  Find it hard to believe anyone will actually get their money back, very funny.  First person on AAM that gets a refund under this gets a bottle of vino from me! Same goes for the H rent a car for 1 euro a day deal.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Jun 2007)

next time I am going to try and not have luggage to check. know that you can then print out your boarding card at home but a) is this facility for printing off a boarding card at home only for Priority Boarding and more importantly b) how do you print off your boarding card or do you have to queue and get a boarding card for the return journey?. thinking particulary of someone who rents out an apartment that doesn't have internet facilities.


----------



## WaterWater (2 Jun 2007)

I returned from Germany with priority booking but was unable to print off my boarding card. I showed my ticket at the check in desk and pointed out that I also had priority booking. My boarding card was printed off for me there and then and a hand written priority boarding card was given to me.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Jun 2007)

Thanks WW but did you still have to queue to get the boarding pass? one of the benefits of not having luggage to check is not having to queue. I am thinking to last weekend and the queue in Fuerteventura airport. while it is a very pleasant and roomy airport, nevertheless the queues for the dublin flight were quite lengthy and I am trying to find out if there is any way to avoid queueing if you don't have luggage.


----------



## tosullivan (2 Jun 2007)

don't know how many hours we have wasted in the last few days trying to get the balance right between cases so I don't go over 15kg for each bag


----------



## Crazychick (2 Jun 2007)

Cuchulainn, I recently booked with Ryanair and took the priority boarding option (the reason I did this was to avoid the queues at Dublin Airport, I don't care if I'm last on the plane .....).  I'm also staying in Apartments but I will seek out an internet cafe to print off my boarding pass for the return journey.  Vital to avoid queues a mile long.  The thought of it would ruin my holiday!


----------



## WaterWater (2 Jun 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> Thanks WW but did you still have to queue to get the boarding pass? one of the benefits of not having luggage to check is not having to queue. I am thinking to last weekend and the queue in Fuerteventura airport. while it is a very pleasant and roomy airport, nevertheless the queues for the dublin flight were quite lengthy and I am trying to find out if there is any way to avoid queueing if you don't have luggage.


 
Last week returning from abroad I was able to print off my boarding card and my priority voucher in my hotel. I simply walked straight to security bypassing check in. You must have a boarding card either printed off by yourself or by check in, one or the other.


----------



## Daddy (3 Jul 2007)

Query please:

Eur 9.00 baggage fee paid already for a flight that's Eur 4.50 each way for bag weighing 15kgs.  So, this goes in the hold.

Presume hand luggage is separate and if so what is the free amount in weight allowed carry on board.

Thanks


----------



## purpeller (3 Jul 2007)

The carry on is 10kgs but must be smaller than specific dimensions.
[broken link removed]

"One item of hand baggage per person, weighing no more than 10kg and with dimensions of less than 55cm x 40cm x 20cm, may be carried into the aircraft cabin (restrictions apply from certain countries)..."

All the usual small bottles of liquids, in a clear re-sealable bag still apply.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2007)

Do some people deliberately ignore the airlines' websites and their published guidelines on baggage and other charges/procedures (which often are displayed or even have to be clicked through when booking online) and post here instead or something...!?!


----------



## Daddy (3 Jul 2007)

Thanks Purpeller.


----------

